# كيف تصنع منتج بلاستك دون أن ي



## وائل مشاطي (1 مارس 2012)

:67:أقوا البلدان أقتصاداً اليوم التي تتعتمد على نفسها في تكرير وتدوير المواد المستهلكة ومن أكثرها أستعمالاً اليوم

((( النايلون ))) وهومن اكثر المواد ضرضراً بعد رميه لأنه لا يتحلل تلقائياً كما بقية المواد المرمية في القمامة
يكرر ليصنع منه عدة شياء ومنها

لتصنيع بلاستك بمواصفات جيدة نسبياً وبدون ماكينة حقن وبأحجام كبيرة جداً لاتقدر عليها مكائن البلاستك
1= نحضر النايلون المستهلك مهما كانت ردائته ولونه وبدون تنظيف 
2= نصنع ماكينة على شكل الماكينة التي تفرم الجم لها خزان لوضع النايلون يكون لها فيز عدد 2 
يدوران لداخل يقومان بسحب النايلون وأيصاله لخارج الماكينة من فتحتين كبيرتين 
طول الفيزين 1.5 متر يدوران ضمن أسطوانة مصنوعة من الحديد الزهر تسخن الأسطوانة بلكهرباء 
أو بلمحروقات أن كانت أرخص وتحاط الأسطوانة بطوب حراري لحصر الحرارة 
3= يخرج النايلون وقد أخذ شكل عجينة كعجينة الخبز يضاف مسبقاً الصباغ أن اردنا حسب الون
4= توضع العجينة في سلندر مذدوج لتاخذ العجينة شكل رقاقة من البلاستك بسماكة التي نرغبها
5= توخذ الرقاقة وهيا الأن لاتزال ساخنة ومرنة وقوية نتيجة الأجهاض التي تعرضت له من السلندر
وتوضع في قالب من طبقتين بشكل الذي نريده مثلاً ( حوض للمزروعات ) مصنع من الحديد الزهر
ويضغط بقوة الهيدروليك ولا ننسا أن يكون مكان لخروج الفائض من البلاستك 
ثم يرفع القالب وتسحب المشغولة المنتج قوي جداً ويوفر علينا المواد الخام وتراكم النفايات من النايلون
ولك في هذا العمل أجر وأجرا وشكراً للقراءة وائل مشاطي دمشق سوريا


----------

